# Starting my build 250 gallon propane smoker with rear facing firebox.



## okieleo

First off I am giddy like a school boy, I finally started. I have had my 250 gallon tank for about 3 months and havent had the time to do anything with it. I went out and bought about $400 in steel, a trailer axle, and was given a smaller 120 gal tank. So with all of that in mind here is what I am thinking.....

I am going to use the smaller 120 gal bottle for my rear mount firebox and fab up a vent box inbetween the small and large tank. I will mount it on an frame and axle for completion.

I have a few concerns. My first and largest is the welding. I havent ever welded before and this build is going to be my batism by fire so to speak. I have watched videos and read how to books but my experience has always been learn by doing. I bought a new Lincoln flux/mig 140 which is rated to 1/4 inch with multipass and if I need to do anything larger than it will handle my neighbor told me he would let me borrow his Miller welder generator but it is stick so I wont have any eperience with it.

My next concern is fabrication. I dont have much experience in this either but with some helpful hints, tricks, and a few ideas stolen from excellent fabricators off this sight I think I can do it.

My last concern is cutting. I have a large amount of cut off wheels for my grinder and will also try using a circular saw with a carbide blade to cut my doors off.

I am starting the cuts on my doors tomorrow and would appreciate any and all hints while doing this. Anywho I am taking pictures along the way to show my progress and will post them up while working on the this build.

Thanks

Jared


----------



## Dutch

Well Okie, you won't be the first to start a build with no welding experience. That Lincoln should do the job for you-just practice a bit on some scrap so you get the feel of laying down a good bead. It should look like a stack of nickels that have been laid on it's side and push flat.

Have you filled your tanks with water and soap and let them sit to disapate any gas in the tanks?

As for cutting, I believe that most of the builders here had good results using cut-off wheels. The produce the narrowest cuts that I've seen-just remember to let the tool do the work and don't force it along. Oh yeah, if you go the cut-off wheel, have plenty on hand cuz you'll need them.

I'm looking forward to your build.








This will take the large bucket of popcorn. . .


----------



## 05sprcrw

You can use a circular saw but it will need to be one meant for metal. It will burn up even a good worm gear saw in no time. Also carbide might last long enough to get through the cuts but more then likely not. I would recommend a cermet tipped blade (type of ceramic). I have a metal cutting circular saw and it leaves a nice finished cut and cuts 1/4 steel like worm gear saws handle aluminum (with ease). We cut a lot of aluminum at work with a circular saw but we only use worm gear saws and average having to replace one every couple years.

Cut off wheels will work great just go slow and give it time, let the cut off wheel do the work.  The 140 welder is a good welder and will get you started off right.


----------



## okieleo

Dutch-

That makes me feel better about not being the first. The way I thought about it was I would have lots of practice while building it but for sure some practice on some junkyard stuff first. I have had the 250 gal tank filled with dawn soap and water for a week now and the smaller tank still has propane in it. I was planning on using some of the propane in the smaller tank along with a weed burner attachment to burn out the 250 gal tank then i will remove the propane and connectors and let it soak for a while too.

05sprcrw-

Sounds like I will be using my cut off wheels then. I have a cheapo HF 4 1/2 grinder I have been using an it gets pretty warm but its also cheap and if it burns up I will just go buy another $26 HF one again. I will need to pick up quite a few wheels then sounds like and a few more grinder wheels too.

This is why I joined this forum because you voice some concerns and in a few hours there are a few answers/ideas for you.

Thanks guys.


----------



## okieleo

I have been looking and cant really find the information I am looking for so please bear with me. I have my plans on paper for what I want to do but dont know if I should cut my tank at complete center or just below for my doors to leave the very middle open for the largest removable cooking grate? I cant post pictures right now but as soon as I get off I will try and post some up of my plans to give yall a better idea of what I am talking about.


----------



## okieleo

image.jpg



__ okieleo
__ May 16, 2013
__ 1






This is some of my starting materials.... got the 250 gal tank for $75 from a guy selling off all his equipment.













image.jpg



__ okieleo
__ May 16, 2013






Starting my cutting and grinding. My cheapo grinder that I have had for years finally crapped out on me in the middle of cutting off the tool steel where the threads are. So tomorrow its off to HF to buy a new one and then back to the "grind".













image.jpg



__ okieleo
__ May 16, 2013






Here is the design that I am looking at. Not real sure on if I am going to cut for the bottom of my doors straight at the middle or just a touch south so that my grate can have the maximum length. What do yall think?


----------



## JckDanls 07

for me..  and I heard others say..  the bottom of the door needs to be at about 2- 2:30 (just above the 3 o'clock position)..  anything below that and the grease and oil drip from the inside of the door onto the outside of the smoker...


----------



## okieleo

JckDanls 07 said:


> for me.. and I heard others say.. the bottom of the door needs to be at about 2- 2:30 (just above the 3 o'clock position).. anything below that and the grease and oil drip from the inside of the door onto the outside of the smoker...


Ok, that makes sense. So what are the upper cuts that you would make say 12 o clock and 2:30?


----------



## okiedave

OkieLEO, where in Norman are you?  I'm just over on the west side, down in the flats, and I'm about to start on my project again too.


----------



## okieleo

I am just south of the river. I am about two miles west of the casino off highway 9.


----------



## bbq bill

OkieLOE, I sent you a PM...  Good luck on your build.  When I started I had next to no experience welding & fabricating.  I used my cheapo 4" side grinder w/cutting disks and did every single cut with it!  It got pretty warm a few times, but never burned out.  Like the other guy said, fill your tank with water and about a cup of dishwashing liquid.  cut the doors while it is full !!  your doors should be 1/4 of the diameter of your tank.  Top cut at 12, and your bottom cut just above 3.


----------



## 05sprcrw

JckDanls 07 said:


> for me.. and I heard others say.. the bottom of the door needs to be at about 2- 2:30 (just above the 3 o'clock position).. anything below that and the grease and oil drip from the inside of the door onto the outside of the smoker...


I put mine at 4 o'clock on mine with it starting around 1 o'clock, this way it keeps a lot more heat trapped in for fast recovery. I added a lip that keeps it from dripping down the cooker instead it directs the moister to the r/f plate where it can steam off and not drip outside.  But if you don't want to do that then keep it above the 3 o'clock mark as JckDanls 07 stated.


----------



## okieleo

Thanks guys. I am probably going to do the 12 and just before the three. I went out and bought a new grinder this morning due to my last one burning up but it looks like it is going to be raining all day so I might not get to break it in.


----------



## doodleq

Regarding the welder...go slow, keep the puddle fluid and eating away at the edges, and did I mention go slow?  Oh yeah, and go slow!
Seriously, scrap is a great idea.  There will be several "ah-ha" moments, and it will all come together if you're patient.  Have fun and good luck ( And buy your cutoff discs in bulk at a welding supply store).


----------



## okieleo

image.jpg



__ okieleo
__ May 22, 2013


----------



## okieleo

Well today as seen above I have emptied and then rinsed my tank one last time (first soak was for two weeks with dawn dish soap and then with TSP found at my local Ace hardware for another week). I have made my first cut for the door to help drain the tank along with a hose to help siphon out the water towards the bottom. Oh how I hate getting that water started flowing through that hose. After my water drains I am going to finish cutting off the legs and then roll it over so I can finish cutting out my doors. The bottom of the tank is going to be what you see now so I can make one of those holes my drain valve. I will keep posting pics but work is going to be very slow the next month or two. The tornado that hit Moore,OK was about 4 miles from my home. My Department has placed us on 12 hour rotations to help out with the S&R and now recovery efforts. Please keep the families of those affected in the forefront of your minds and pray for them. For so many have a long road ahead of them.


----------



## okieleo

image.jpg



__ okieleo
__ May 22, 2013






Got the legs cut off and I will finish cutting out the doors next week hopefully as it started raining on me.


----------



## okieleo

image.jpg



__ okieleo
__ May 23, 2013





 I realized I never posted the picture of the smoker with the legs cut off and I also picked this up today for FREEEEEEE!!!













image.jpg



__ okieleo
__ May 23, 2013






I should specify... The trailer not the baby. Lol


----------



## okieleo

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/content/type/61/id/226154/width/200/height/400[IMG] 

After taping off where I wanted the doors I started cutting and finally finished what I started last week and finished the last cuts on the doors tonight.

[GALLERY="media, 226155"][/GALLERY]

My wife snuck around and caught me in the act. 

[GALLERY="media, 226156"][/GALLERY]

[GALLERY="media, 226157"][/GALLERY]

I also started welding tonight on the first door adding the flange around the outside, picture tomorrow but this is my very first weld I have ever made. Not too bad right?


----------



## okieleo

As promised here is my first door. Have to go back a redo some welds but I am going to practice some more on scrap to try and get the motions down. 













image.jpg



__ okieleo
__ May 29, 2013


----------



## okieleo

I have been stuck inside the last couple days and for the next few days in the future due to bad weather....so in the mean time I started getting my numbers lined up from the pit calculator I was so graciously linked to. These are my numbers. I have a 250 gallon tank which comes to 57750 cubic inches. My firebox is a 100 gallon tank which is 23100 square inches. The recommended size was 19250 square inches so mine works out to be 120% of the recommended size. I will do two exhaust pipes one on each side 5 inches in diameter and about 30 inches tall. My firebox intake below the grate will be a 16 in by 4 in square hole with a sliding adjustment door and I am thinking my firebox to cook chamber will be 18 in by 10 in square with a deflector plate angled down to try and decipate any heat that might build by the opening. I think these measurements are correct and I might tinker with my FB to CC opening in order to make it longer and skinnier. What do yall think?


----------



## bbq bill

Looking good Jared!  Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## okieleo

Thanks Bill!

Here is a drawing of what I am thinking on my firebox. Note the vent at the bottom. I was thinking of putting another vent on the back too? 













image.jpg



__ okieleo
__ May 31, 2013


















image.jpg



__ okieleo
__ May 31, 2013






I know it's kinda hard to see but willing to take any ideas. This is the drawing phase now is the time to make adjustments.


----------



## okieleo

image.jpg



__ okieleo
__ Jun 5, 2013





Here are the finished doors minus handles. 












image.jpg



__ okieleo
__ Jun 5, 2013





And here are what my welds are like now


----------



## okieleo

image.jpg



__ okieleo
__ Jun 9, 2013





Firebox tank and chair for size reference












image.jpg



__ okieleo
__ Jun 9, 2013





Eventually what it will look like. 













image.jpg



__ okieleo
__ Jun 9, 2013





Cut off the bottom













image.jpg



__ okieleo
__ Jun 9, 2013





Waters draining from the first rinse













image.jpg



__ okieleo
__ Jun 9, 2013





And a funny... My son trying to get me to take him shooting already!


----------



## okieleo

This is killing me.... 470 plus views and nobody has anything to say, good, bad, indifferent? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Am I just that good!??!?!


----------



## daveomak

Leo, morning...  I think we are all watching and waiting for the smoke to roll....   I have no experience with a design like you have.... so.. not much I can add.... except....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ......   Dave


----------



## okieleo

DaveOmak said:


> Leo, morning...  I think we are all watching and waiting for the smoke to roll....   I have no experience with a design like you have.... so.. not much I can add.... except....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......   Dave



I can accept that. I'm going on days off tomorrow and I am hoping to get the FB cut and attached to CC. The get my mounts figured out and attach it to the trailer. We will see what I get accomplished. Thanks Dave


----------



## bbq bill

LEO, I felt the same way... Dave was about the only one who seemed to see what I posted.  Thanks again Dave!!  I have been out of the loop for awhile.  

I think your on track and doing good!!  Did you have any ideas yet about mounting the whole thing onto a trailer?  From your last Email, we both seemed to see the same potential for problems.


----------



## okieleo

BBQ Bill said:


> LEO, I felt the same way... Dave was about the only one who seemed to see what I posted.  Thanks again Dave!!  I have been out of the loop for awhile.
> 
> I think your on track and doing good!!  Did you have any ideas yet about mounting the whole thing onto a trailer?  From your last Email, we both seemed to see the same potential for problems.


I have done some more thinking on the mounting and I think what I will do is instead of putting the CC by one wheel and then the firebox  by the other I will turn it perpendicular to the wheels and make it to where I can access the firebox from the rear of the trailer and then the CC will be facing where I can stand up on the trailer and use it. I will be using rectangle tubing (probably 2"x12") to build the mounts for the trailer. Do you think 3/16" steel will be strong enough? I also am thinking of doing a small grill build to mount on it.. We do a lot of tailgating and I think this would be a fun thing to bring out. I am still not 100% on making my project bigger than it already is but I guess I can add to it forever. What do you think Bill?


----------



## smokein man

not familiar with that type of build but have heard about the center firebox and smoke stack on each end. just waiting to see how it turns out


----------



## doodleq

I didn't engineer it, but I used 1/4" 2x4 stock for the skid that mounts to the trailer.  I did that more for the weld area than the strength of the steel.  I think the design of your mounts has more to do with a good attachment than the stock itself.
As to the grill...I'm with you on that...I just lit the one I added last night, and I'll be cooking breakfast on it in an hour or so.  Sometimes you might just want to throw on some dogs for kids or brats for lunch.  I don't think you'll regret that.


----------



## okieleo

I thought about just using some pipe for the mounts but I can only find pipe in 31/32 ft sections around here (oil field supply). The steel company thats right by my house has a bunch of this rectangle tubing that they are going to cut me a deal on. I went up there last week and explained to the guy what I was doing and he gave me about 3 ten foot sections of 1 inch 1/8" flat strap to just "play" with he said. I am supposed to bring in my plans for the smoker this next week to him and he will walk through what he and I think I need for it. Super nice guy taking time out of his work day to help plan some random guys smoker build with him and help him pick out the best material. Things are getting busy around here for the next about month and I am not sure how much I am going to be able to work on it but I will be taking pictures along the way and post up as I get going again.


----------



## okieleo

Well I got a gift yesterday from a friend who bought a new electric smoker. He showed up at my front door to give me this....












image.jpg



__ okieleo
__ Jun 19, 2013





And inspired me to thaw out the last of my turkey I killed last year. Sorry I don't have any before but here's the during and I will get an after with cut up pieces when I slice it. 













image.jpg



__ okieleo
__ Jun 19, 2013


----------



## okieleo

image.jpg



__ okieleo
__ Jun 19, 2013





Well for being the first thing I have ever smoked I think it turned out just okay. I cooked it too high (275) for 3 hours and it is a little dry. It has decent flavor but a touch dry, definitely some good sandwich meat though. I think 225 for 5 hours maybe with a little injection or something next time. I will probably give my first fatty a try this weekend.


----------



## JckDanls 07

with any poultry...  it needs to be brined to keep from drying out...  but also need to cook to Internal Temperature (IT) not by time...


----------



## okieleo

JckDanls 07 said:


> with any poultry...  it needs to be brined to keep from drying out...  but also need to cook to Internal Temperature (IT) not by time...



Thanks, I wasn't aware it needed to be brined. I wasn't very clear in my explanation but I had a hand held pick thermo and pulled the turkey when it reached 165 IT and foiled it in the oven for about 45 mins. It was about 178 when I sliced it. I will brine some chicken then and try again.


----------



## JckDanls 07

you would have been good when you pulled from smoker at 165`..  that's all you need in the breast...  thinking the extra time in the oven is what did it in...


----------



## okieleo

JckDanls 07 said:


> you would have been good when you pulled from smoker at 165`..  that's all you need in the breast...  thinking the extra time in the oven is what did it in...



Well that makes sense. I was under the impression it needed to go to 180. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## okieleo

Well I am back. It has been a few months since I have been able to work on the smoker but I have started again. I have decided the trailer I have is too long so I pulled the axle off and cut about two feet off of it. I have welded on some new crossbraces to support the tanks and then I am going to put my mounts on. I have my doors mounted and used weld on hinges from tractor supply. I havent had time to upload pictures but I will get some taken on my progress and get them loaded.


----------



## dragos28

Nice work so far!


----------



## okietrucker

From 1 Okie to Another, I'd like to see more on this build.


----------



## okieleo

I have got my mounts on my trailer and I will try and remember to get the pictures of them uploaded, but our lives have gotten kinda crazy the last few months and I havent gotten a chance to work on it alot. My wife is about to graduate from masters school and has been very busy with her final paper (30 pages long) and a presentation she had to give one it (along with all of the classes she still has with it). I have been working nights then coming home and taking care of my son all day getting about 3 or 4 hours of sleep a night and then going into work again. Its been a long end of the year but its coming to a quick close and I am moving back to days in January. I will hopefully get more weld time later in the month. Thank you for your desire to see more. When I get more done I will send it this way.


----------



## pipinchaz

Okie,

How is your smoker coming along? I'd be interested in your progress. What are you doing for hinges on the doors? What configuration did you end up using for laying out the doors 2:00 TO 4:00?

Thanks

Charlie


----------



## smoke_chef

I'm wanting to build a similar smoker. I saw where you mentioned life got crazy. I can understand that. I too have a wife that got her masters. I kind of felt like I was single again for about two years. Hang in there. It gets better. I see it's been a while since you last posted. I hope you're able to get back to it soon. 

Happy smoking, 

Smoke_Chef


----------



## okieleo

Well it has been a year and a half since my last post and over two years since I started. Life has definitely gotten in the way of my ability to finish this project. My family and I have picked up our lives and actually moved to Amarillo TX where we are all originally from so that our kids can be closer to their extended family. I still work in law enforcement and we have just bought a house. Been in the house long enough to get all my smoker parts and pieces moved over and hoping to get started on it again in the near future. Some of tall have asked a few questions and I never got a chance to answer so hopefully I'm not too late. 



Pipinchaz said:


> Okie,
> How is your smoker coming along? I'd be interested in your progress. What are you doing for hinges on the doors? What configuration did you end up using for laying out the doors 2:00 TO 4:00?
> Thanks
> Charlie


Charlie, I ended up cutting my doors at 12 and about 330 if that makes since. It's just enough I can slide grates in and out under the three o clock position. I didn't want to go all the way to four because my doors wouldn't have shut right and their would've been an opening for smoke to come out. As far as my hinges, I bought some weld on hinges from tractor supply and I'm going to give those a shot. The ones I really wanted to use were pretty pricey and I couldn't justify spending the money but we will see. As far as progress.... Not much. :(




Smoke_Chef said:


> I'm wanting to build a similar smoker. I saw where you mentioned life got crazy. I can understand that. I too have a wife that got her masters. I kind of felt like I was single again for about two years. Hang in there. It gets better. I see it's been a while since you last posted. I hope you're able to get back to it soon.
> 
> Happy smoking,
> 
> Smoke_Chef



Appreciate the pat on the back. It has begun to slow down so I am crossing my fingers I can get working on this project again.


----------



## kayakguy

Hey OkieLeo, how'd the smoker build turnout? I'm looking to do one also. It'll be my first.


----------

